# Small, Battery-Powered Fans



## RoseHexwit (May 6, 2010)

I'm nearly finished building my third fursuit head, and I'd like to address a problem that I've not been brave enough to tackle. It gets _really_ hot in there, and I'd love some way to circulate air.

I've heard people talk about small fans that they mount in the head's nose. There's an on/off switch wired somewhere more easily reached, and the batteries can be replaced when they run out. It sounds like a great idea to me, so I've been looking around for a fan of my own.

I visited the pharmacy and the grocery store because they're really close to my house, but the only fans they had came attached to water bottles. I have yet to try the hardware store because it's sort of far away.

Where did you guys get your small, battery-powered fans?


----------



## Jesie (May 6, 2010)

Let me know if you see a Radio Shack...


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

Get a 40mm computer fan from Newegg. 8 AA's will power it for a long time.


----------



## Lobar (May 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Get a 40mm computer fan from Newegg. 8 AA's will power it for a long time.



Yeah, computer case fans are the way to go here.  Just hook the wires up to a battery compartment and away you go.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Oooo, good idea.


----------



## Error 404 (May 6, 2010)

A 60mm low-noise PC fan would probably be better, since 40mm ones generally make a lot of noise (high pitched whirr).
Running it at 7 volts instead of 12 volts can make it quieter still.


----------



## Hyasinth (May 7, 2010)

Matrices has a tutorial for this!

http://www.matrices.net/fans.asp


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 10, 2010)

Here's some closure for you guys. My dad harvested a fan from an old computer and got a few extra wires and things from Radio Shack. I now have a small, battery-powered fan for the reasonable price of ten dollars. 

Thanks for everyone's help! :3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 11, 2010)

The suit i have, had one built right in. Some places, or people can put them in when making the suit.

Or can get one like you did and put one in your self.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 11, 2010)

I picked up a few small cooling fans from salvaged computer circuit boards bought ar a recent yard sale. A bit dusty, but serviceable.


----------

